# Noticias y eventos > Anuncios y Noticias Mágicas >  Taller de hipnosis teatral Valencia 15 y 16 de Octubre

## Jeff

A raíz de que muchos habéis solicitado otro curso de hipnosis teatral que imparto en Valencia, están abierto inscripciones para el taller de hipnosis teatral (Valencia) para el *15 y 16 de Octubre 2011* (sábado y domingo respectivamente en total 8 horas de duración).

Cupos limitados.

Para más información y reserva, dirigirse a *Javier Botia* en Facebook o su web:

https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1668436489
o Javier Botía Anatomía del Comunicador Multimedia

Nos vemos en el espejo!

----------

